# First bear of the year



## Olliecanon (Apr 7, 2014)

Hello! 

I am currently photographing and working at 'Wild Brown Bear' in the Kuhmo region of Finland. On friday night at 8pm local time this lovely young male came through the area, still with just enough light to photograph him. As I'm here for the whole year, I hope I will see him again and maybe even some of the other species of predators in the region. Arguably one of the best wilderness areas in Finland, I am writing a blog - www.bearinthesauna.blogspot.com so that guest's can keep updated with what's about and coming and going. 

I would suggest if It's possible for anyone to book a trip, it's an incredible area of Europe.

Have a good week everyone!
Oliver.


----------



## Jeffbridge (Apr 10, 2014)

That is beautiful! Excellent Shot!!!


----------

